# Mission Style Hall Bench



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's my first completed project of the season. A Mission style bench made as a wedding gift for a good friend. They sent a pic and I basically tried to reconstruct what I saw, plus a couple of "liberties" here and there. It's mostly red oak but there are some pieces of "wine vat" QSWO interspersed. There are 36 M&T joints. The 6 pegs are handcut from Sapele. Finish is mix of Minwax Early American and Golden Oak, and Behr's tung oil finish (which is a poly/tung oil mix). It's about 36"w x 15"d overall. 

Their original plan was to add a custom made cushion but they weren't 100% positive during the early discussions, and they haven't seen the end result yet....decision pending on that aspect.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

knotscott said:


> Here's my first completed project of the season.


I can't wait to see what the rest of the summer brings! Scott, that is absolutely fantastic work! I've always loved the mission style, and you have definately done it justice. The ray fleck on the right side arm rest (?) and under the seat are amazing! Great job all around.

regards,
smitty


----------



## Nancy Laird (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful piece!! Nice work, especially making it from a picture rather than a set of plans. Love that red oak!!!!

Nancy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*scott I found this old thread in a search*

Nice work as usual! :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Nice work as usual! :thumbsup: bill


I agree, it's great work and done well. Red Oak is one of my favorites. I missed this one...thanks for the bump.












 







.


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

nice work. building my own furniture is why I got into woodworking, I could not afford the quality that I desired so I had to learn to make it and that none of my friends and neighbors can run down to the box furniture store and buy the same piece. and mine is made in America not some small 3rd world country


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

I love Mission furniture and got back into woodworking after my wife bought a couple of pieces made by Stickley. I am currently working on a Morris chair. It's my fourth piece of "Craftsman" in the past year.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice. Love the quarter-sawn on the front piece.


----------



## MikeS (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful piece. Not only sturdy for long life of service, but has a warmth in character appearance as well.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the comments gang. It's ironic that this thread popped when it did....the couple I made this for has now been married for 3 years. I haven't seen them in several months, but we've been in touch this week and got together for dinner last night. Couldn't have made it for a nicer couple! :thumbsup:


----------



## socalgail (May 23, 2011)

*Seeking advice on how I can replicate this finish...*

I would like to replicate the finish you have created on this beautiful mission bench. My project is to refinished a modern style solid oak bed frame that is about 40 years old. I have stripped the old finish completely. The wood has some natural amber tones so I think it is red oak. I do not want to darken the wood more than necessary so I would not use any stain. Of course, it is hard to tell when looking at an image on a monitor, but this bench has the warm glow and soft sheen that I want my finished project to have. I am very inexperienced. Do you think I should go for pure tung oil, diluted with mineral spirits and applied in a series of thin, wiped on/wiped off coats or for Behr's tung oil finish which also contains hardeners, i.e. varnish? Thank you!:icon_smile:



knotscott said:


> ... Finish is mix of Minwax Early American and Golden Oak, and Behr's tung oil finish (which is a poly/tung oil mix).


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

You might get better advice if you posted this in the wood finishing forum so the finishing experts can get involved. I'd post a pic of your project and one of the pics from mine to show what you're looking to do. The color that comes thru my monitor is fairly close to the real thing.

I did use stain....two stains actually. Since this was a mix of red oal and white oak, some of the wood started out with a different hue. I hit some of the pieces with Early American stain, and some with Golden Oak depending on what I thought it needed. Then I blended the two stains together for a second coat of stain prior to adding the clear coat. 

Good luck!


----------



## socalgail (May 23, 2011)

*Thank you...*

Thank you - I think that I may not have the skill (or the time between coats) to try the Behr's product and probably will go with a wipe on poly. This link had some helpful info:
http://www.finewoodworking.com/FWNPDF/011178032.pdf

You may need to subscribe to get the full PDF.


----------



## CPNMike (Jan 8, 2010)

*Beautiful*

I just came across this and it's beautiful knotscott! I'm building a table and want to have the slats on the bottom like you have here. May I ask how you secured them? Or, if anyone else has some ideas, please chime in. Of course I thought of cutting a rabbet down the length but I don't want a nail/screw holding them down. I don't think just glue would be enough. Or maybe a support piece under the slats and screw them in to that from the bottom. Obviously I have not done this before so I'm just looking for some ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I have been beating my head over the wall on how to make a couch for my cat that will go infront of a window in front of our formal dining room.......this is puurrfect for that!

Nice job.....how did you do the vertical slats in the ends? Are they mortised?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

CPNMike said:


> ...May I ask how you secured them? ...
> Thanks!


Since they're hidden, I just used glue and countersunk single screws in the end of each slat.


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

There is something about oak and mission style furniture. They just go together. You did an outstanding job.


----------



## CPNMike (Jan 8, 2010)

knotscott said:


> Since they're hidden, I just used glue and countersunk single screws in the end of each slat.


Thanks for the quick response. You did a fantastic job of hiding those screw holes. I can't see ANY!


----------



## libbycgray (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you for posting these photos. My husband is bugging me for a hall bench for our Arts-and-Crafts house, and this will do beautifully, though I can only hope mine will approximate the quality of yours. Thanks for the design inspiration.


----------

